# PATERSON prices...



## epackage (Nov 7, 2011)

*Here is my updated list of Paterson bottles sold on the BAY, good way to know who is buying what and at what price....Jim*


  Bottle Prices;

 Lerner & Wax Passaic pint Hutch Ice Blue $18.09 2/20/11 E-Bay

 Thomas Evans Blob w/painted stopper Clear $15.75 (me) 2/20/11 E-Bay

 WJ Morrison qt. Hutch Clear $19.99(i3dees) 2/07/11 E-Bay

 Dittmer Louis qt. Hutch aqua $85(pete) 2/07/11 E-bay

 Hinchliffe Brewing & Malting SCA crown $12(james*thomas) 2/07/11 E-Bay

 Tiffany Cha. pint Hutch Round Slug $77(pete) 2/05/11 E-Bay

 Allen Wm T & Son pint hutch aqua $9.99(sbc1864) 2/07/11 E-Bay

 Maskery Edward J. Haledon pint hutch mugbase aqua $5(me) 1/03/11 E-Bay

 Greenwood J. & Co pint Hutch aqua $14.49(me) 12/09/10 E-Bay 

 Hood Thomas(full name) Blob Top aqua $15.31(me) 03/02/11 E-Bay

 Boyle D.Blob Top 1911 clear $7.00(me) E-Bay 2/23/11 E-Bay

 Hinchliffe B & M Co.(shoulder) aqua $10(james*thomas) 2/25/11 E-Bay

 Warren R. Blob Top aqua $9.99(no sale) 3/06/11 E-Bay

 Bunzli Albert Blob Top aqua $13.77(me) 3/06/11 E-Bay    

 Tiffany & Allen pint Hutch aqua $9.99(irid*) 3/04/11 E-Bay 

 Kinch amber Weiss Beer(Tom) $124.50 3/13.2011 E-Bay

 The Three Veterans 7oz. clear soda Singac(petemccu4h5z) $15.50 3/27/11 E-Bay

 Boyle D. Blob Top 1910 w/ original stopper $9.99(me) 3/29/11 E-Bay

 Schwarz A.L. clear qt. 3-piece Whiskey w/ original labels $53.00(me) 3/29/11 E-Bay

 Katz Bro's. crown top $5.50(buyer unknown) 4/02/11 e-Bay

 Boylan & Sturr /1900/ aqua hutch $12.99(jszot77) 4/17/11 E-Bay

 Zettel Ernest aqua qt.hutch $96.99(GR) 4/05/11 E-Bay 

 Tiffany & Allen amber Weiss Beer $36.60(patmshaw) 4/14/11 E-Bay

 Rice, Peter 68-70 Godwin St. aqua pint hutch $7.99() 4/24/11 E-Bay

 Allen & Son, Wm. T aqua pint hutch $18.25(dendirtyd) 4/24/11 E-Bay

 Greenwood aqua pint hutch $20.50(Trapface780) 5/1/11 E-Bay

 Allen Wm T. light aqua pint $9.99(dendirtyd) 4/30/11 E-Bay

 Warren Richard aqua hutch $9.99(DNS) 4/30/11 E-Bay

 Riverside Bottling Butler St.crown top clear soda $5.50(ussmuliphen) E-Bay 5/7/11

 Warren Richard aqua blob top reverse "J" $9.99(Pete) E-Bay 5/24/11

 GoldYRock Soda Clifton 1945 $30.99(Goldyrock74) E-Bay 3/7/11

 Allen Wm T & Sons aqua Pint Hutch $9.99(nypinstripes61) E-Bay 6/1/11

 Orange Crush Ribbed Clear Clifton 1929 7-3/4" $9.99(DNS) E-Bay 6/5/11

 GoldYRock Soda Clifton 1943 $89.55(Goldyrock74) E-Bay 6/5/11

 Pfannebecker Amber blob(lip chip) sm.TBNTBS $12.95(DNS) E-Bay 6/12/11

 Allen Wm T & Sons Aqua Pint $5.00() E-Bay 6/13/11

 Warren R & Co. clear hutch $6.99(DNS) E-Bay 6/14/11

 Braun Bro's Aqua Blob oval slug $9.99(DNS) E-Bay 6/18/11

 Van Herwarde quart Milk Passaic $9.95(Me) E-Bay 6/19/11

 Boyle 1901 qt. hutch $70(bottlboy-2) E-Bay 7/23/11

 Katz Bro's. 1915 aqua crown $9.99(DNS) e-Bay 7/22/11

 Boylan Bottling Co. 1918 clear crown $5.99(Tom) 7/22/11

 Hinchcliffe's Brewery Bottle Opener 1899 $52.52(pontiacmotorman) E-Bay 7/23/11

 Cheer-Up Brookdale acl green 7oz. $4.00(*tiresource*) E-Bay 7/16/11

 Gould hutch clear pint $9.99(Me) E-Bay 7/15/11

 Nu-Day green acl 28oz. $9.99(?) E-Bay 7/10/11

 Warren hutch clear pint $5.99(DNS) E-Bay 7/8/11

 Spreitzer 1888 hutch pint aqua $5.00(Me) E-Bay 7/7/11

 Spreitzer 1889 hutch pint aqua $10.60(?) E-Bay 7/7/11 

 Warren hutch aqua pint $9.00(DNS) E-Bay 7/7/11

 Morrison vertical hutch aqua pint $7.00(DNS) E-Bay 7/7/11

 SPRING BROOK FARMS TORBET & DAY Preakness qt. milk $5.00(DNS) E-Bay 7/4/11

 Allen & Son hutch clear pint $14.99(bottlboy-2) E-Bay 7/4/11

 Service Brand Passaic clear crown 12oz. $9.95(js-bot-antiq) E-Bay 6/27/11

 Warren hutch aqua pint $11.00(828gene) E-Bay 7/18/11

 Morrison hutch pint aqua $7.50(jagskate) E-Bay 7/24/11

 Burton Brewing Opener $39.99 (njtaps) E-Bay 7/23/11

 Tiffany & Allen tan & amber stoneware(chips/cracks) $57.00 (stonewareron) E-Bay 7/27/11

 Katz crown top clear 1915 $9.99(DNS) E-Bay 8/2/11

 Spreitzer & Remig 1881 squat aqua $15.00(eyeluvold$) E-Bay 8/7/11

 Greenwood Greco lt.aqua quart $10.95(DNS) E-Bay 8/7/11

 Schwarz Flask aqua plain $24.85(coloredinks) E-Bay 8/14/11

 Spreitzer 1889 pint hutch aqua $13.13(4065.raymond) E-Bay 8/12/11

 Rice aqua pint hutch $6.00(4065.raymond) E-Bay 8/12/11

 Boylan & Sturr 1900 crown top $7.50(me) E-Bay 8/22/11

 Mueller hutch aqua pint $10(me) from Jim Jack 8/12/11

 Bostwick mug base hutch $5.50(DNS) E-Bay 8/22/11

 Warren hutch aqua pint $7.00(DNS) E-Bay 8/26/11

 Burton Brwg Opener $28.51(d84212l) E-Bay 8/19/11

 Katz 1915 crown top $21.00(DNS) E-Bay 8/19/11 

 Tiffany & allen amber Weiss(prism) $45.00(DNS) E-Bay 8/16/11

 Hichliffe Brwg & Mltg crown top $21.00(DNS) E-Bay 8/15/11

 Warren hutch clear pint $5.50(DNS) E-Bay 8/22/11

 Allen hucth aqua pint reverse N's $9.99(4065.raymond) E-Bay 8/29/11

 Swinley hutch aqua pint $9.00(4065.raymond) E-Bay 8/31/11

 Tiffany & Allen amber Weiss Beer Irridesence $65(P) E-Bay 9/5/11 

 Dutton & Son hutch aqau pint $11.99(vadewman) E-Bay 8/29/11

 Panco Dairy quart milk clear $9.99(DNS) E-Bay 9/7/11

 Greenwood east 19th quart crown clear $6.00(me) 9/8/11

 Pfannebecker stoneware cobalt neck $95.00(maryhughmark) E-Bay 9/9/11

 Allen & Sons 2 pint hutches aqua $10.00(jyesica) E-Bay 9/10/11

 Bostwick hutch aqua pint MB $5.25(DNS) E-Bay 9/12/11

 Preakness Mountain Spring hutch aqua pint $76.00(Pete) E-Bay 9/16/11

 Swinley & Co quart aqua hutch $26.00(me) E-Bay 9/18/11

 Keller's Totowa Pharmacy bottle $12.00(me) E-Bay 10.4.11

 Panco Dairy 1/2 pint milk $10.16(loisbilby) E-Bay 10/10/11

 Schwarz SS flask aqua quart $9.95(me) E-Bay 10/12/11

 Scheuer & Co. quart flask $9.95(misterbob811) E-Bay 10/12/11

 Bostwick Lt.Aqua mugbase hutch $12.00(once-upon-a-child) E-Bay 10/20/11 

 Allen & Son(property of) aqua blob $19.99() E-Bay 10/20/11

 Swinley quart hutch aqua(split lip) $48.86(me) E-Bay 11/5/11

 Speaitzer 1892 pint hutch $28.56() E-Bay 11/6/11

 Boyle(34/36 Fair St.) pint hutch aqua $9.99(me) E-Bay 11/7/11


----------



## carobran (Nov 8, 2011)

how many bottles could one town make??.....the whole town must have either been constantly hyped up on soda or drunk!![8|][8D].........and i didnt know you collected milks........i thought you just liked older stuff[8|][]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Nov 8, 2011)

Your lists seem like an interesting idea. There are way fewer locals from my towns, so I don't really have an opportunity to make such a list, but still... Well, the best I can do is try to win everything anyway! [8D] That Ransley seltzer is not getting away from me. OR ELSE!


----------



## epackage (Nov 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Your lists seem like an interesting idea. There are way fewer locals from my towns, so I don't really have an opportunity to make such a list, but still... Well, the best I can do is try to win everything anyway! [8D] ThatÂ Ransley seltzer is not getting away from me. OR ELSE!


 I may have to bid on that ransley....[8D][8D][8D]Love the color...Good Luck buddy !!


----------



## div2roty (Nov 8, 2011)

I did that for about a year with Delaware bottles, both ebay sales and face to face sales I could verify, but I gave that up after a while.


----------



## xxfollyxx (Nov 8, 2011)

Good Paterson article from yesterdays DailyRecord


----------



## peejrey (Nov 8, 2011)

> Lerner & Wax Passaic pint Hutch Ice Blue $18.09 2/20/11 E-Bay
> 
> Thomas Evans Blob w/painted stopper Clear $15.75 (me) 2/20/11 E-Bay
> 
> ...


 Is this a Pick-5 Christmas list?


----------



## epackage (Nov 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> how many bottles could one town make??.....the whole town must have either been constantly hyped up on soda or drunk!![8|][8D].........and i didnt know you collected milks........i thought you just liked older stuff[8|][]


 I like anything Paterson buddy, and yes there are a nice group of bottles from the area...[]


----------



## epackage (Nov 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Your lists seem like an interesting idea. There are way fewer locals from my towns, so I don't really have an opportunity to make such a list, but still... Well, the best I can do is try to win everything anyway! [8D] ThatÂ Ransley seltzer is not getting away from me. OR ELSE!


 I really like to know who I'm bidding against Connor and their history of how they bid, you can keep a similar list without much trouble because of the small amount of bottles from the area you collect...


----------



## epackage (Nov 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  xxfollyxx
> 
> Good Paterson article from yesterdays DailyRecord


 Good news...


----------



## epackage (Nov 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> Is this a Pick-5 Christmas list?


 Only 1 or 2 have escaped my grasp so far Peej...[]


----------

